# (gelöst) KDE monolytisch/split - ich blicke nicht mehr durch

## UTgamer

Also irgendwann in der 3.5er Reihe seit 3.5.0 bis 3.5.6, hatte ich das Problem schon einmal.

Also Gestern hatte ich mich entschieden von 3.5.6 zurück auf 3.5.5 zu gehen.

Seit dem ist KDE am Arsch. Der Menü-Editor den man über die rechte Maustaste startet gibt keinen Mucks von sich. wie kann ich den bekommen.

Schon als ich 3.5.6 welches funktionierte deinstalliert hatte und ich gar kein 3.5.5 installiert hatte konnte ich weder einzelne KDE-Pakete noch emerge kde durchführen, alles war immer geblockt.

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konqueror-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3, kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kicker-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3, kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcontrol-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3, kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesu-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3, kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3, kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kfind-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3, kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkonq-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3, kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3, kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.5, kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.5, kde-base/libkonq-3.5.5, kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.5, kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.5, kde-base/kdialog-3.5.5, kde-base/kcminit-3.5.3, kde-base/konqueror-3.5.5, kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1, kde-base/kfind-3.5.5, kde-base/kicker-3.5.5, kde-base/kdesu-3.5.5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3, kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khotkeys-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3, kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcminit-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3, kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdialog-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3, kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r3)

Der Witz ist aber das ich alle 3.6er deinstalliert hatte mit unmerge kde.

Ich konnte gestern auch garkeine mehr unmergen, weil keine mehr da waren zum unmergen.

Ich habe die Pakete alle einzeln probiert gehabt, eines war dann noch gefunden und es gab keinen Block mehr.

Nun 19 Pakete wurden gestern dann ohne Blocks mit "emerge kde" sauber installiert.

Aber der "Menü-Editor" ist tot. Egal was ich auch versuche von KDE nachzuinstallieren, es ist immer alles blocked.

Und wenn ich nur wüßte in welchem Paket der Menü-Editor von 3.5.5 stable steckt, der in 3.5.6 ja sauber ging.

Sowie es nützt ja auch garnichts kde jetzt wieder zu deinstallieren, da sowieso alle Pakete wieder geblockt sind. Wie kann ich Portage mitteilen das ich doch restlos alle Pakete entfernt hatte und habe?

Ist ja zum kotzen das mit dem kde.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich an den Menü-Editor komme? 

Ein ganz neues Benutzeprofil habe ich schon probiert.

Ebenso wäre ich froh wenn mir jemand erklären könnte wie ich das mache:

Also es soll ein Basis-KDE installiert werden, incl. KDM.

Dann möchte ich noch weitere Pakete wie kdenlive, welches unter AMD64 gemasked ist dazuhaben, hatte ich ja drauf, mußte ich aber deinstallieren, und trotz einem unmerge behaupten sowohl emerge als auch revdep-ruibild es wäre noch installiert. Also wie kann ich Portage beibringen das das deinstallierte Paket doch garnicht mehr da ist? Dann hätte ich gerne noch weitere kde Pakete wie smb4k, etc..

Also bitte wie kann ich an ein sauberes KDE kommen mit Zusatzpaketen, und wie kann ich Portage sagen das die Anwendungen doch bereits längst gelöscht sind?

Was heist bitte Monolytisch? 

- Mein Verständniss wäre wie der Vergleich mit dem Kernel, es wäre nur eine einzige Binary, was so aber wieder nicht stimmt.

Was heist bitte Split?

- Mein Verständniss ist ich muß alle Pakete wie z.B. Kopete selbst von Hand auswählen.

In der Anleitung steht nur wie das Splitpaket heist: emerge kde

Es steht aber nicht in der Anleitung wie das Monolythpaket heist.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/kde-split-ebuilds.xml

Also nach meinem Verständniss: Split sind alle einzelnen Pakete, wo ich dann z.B. smb4k und kopete selbst hinzufügen muß.

Bei KDE-3.5.6 "emerge KDE" gingen alle Pakete schön einzeln und nichts war geblockt.

Danke, falls hier jemand durchblickt, ich habs in Jahren nicht kapiert.

PS:

Meine Erfahrungen:

KDE-3.2 war OK

KDE-3.4 ging so

KDE-3.5 = Caos - nix geht richtig

KDE-3.6 war OK, bis die Securitygrenze überschritten wurde.

----------

## psyqil

 :Shocked:  Du hast immer Probleme, da frage ich mich, wieso Du immer noch mit Rechnern hantierst. Wirklich! Seit Jahren schilderst Du in Deinen Posts Sachen, die mich in den Wahnsinn treiben würden und die mir zum Glück nie untergekommen sind. Hut ab!

Jedenfalls: emerge kde ist die monolithische Variante (monolytisch klingt so nach ein-lösen  :Razz: ). Ein Metapaket installiert kde-base, kde-network, kde-games und wie sie alle heißen. emerge kde-meta installiert dagegen kde-base-meta, kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta usw, welche wiederum aufgesplittet sind in die einzelnen Komponenten. Das zu vermischen hat die Folgen, die Du gerade beobachtest: emerge kicker z.B. wird geblockt, weil kdebase installiert ist, welches den Kicker beinhaltet. Oder andersrum: kde-base/kicker ist installiert, kdebase/kdebase wird geblockt, weil es die Kicker-files überschreiben würde. So weit, so gut.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monolith: "Der Monolith (griechisch μονόλιθος, monólithos, „der Einstein“, „einheitlicher Stein“, aus μονο-, mono-, „einzel-“ und λίθος, líthos, „der Stein“) bedeutet soviel wie „Stein aus einem Guss“. Allgemein bezeichnet man Objekte, die aus einem Stück bestehen, als monolithisch."

Wenn Du jetzt nach emerge kde ein emerge -C kde machst, hast Du immer noch alle Pakete drauf; kde-base/kde ist ja nur das Meta-ebuild, das die tatsächlichen monolithischen Komponenten als Abhängigkeit hat. Erst durch ein emerge --depclean werden die als nicht mehr benötigt erkannt und entfernt.

Wenn Du jetzt also sicher bist, das alles von KDE entfernt wurde (kontrollier mal in /var/db/pkg/kde-base/*), zeigt Dir ein emerge -pv kde-meta, was es alles gibt; und aus diesen Paketen kannst Du Dir dann rauspicken, was Du gerne hättest. Oder halt emerge -pv kde, wenn's doch die "großen" Pakete sein sollen.

Und zum Abschluß:

```
$ equery b $(which kmenuedit )

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kmenuedit in *... ]

kde-base/kmenuedit-3.5.6 (/usr/kde/3.5/bin/kmenuedit)
```

Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## UTgamer

Danke psyqil.

Damit komme ich jetzt erstmal weiter. 

Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern das alle Probleme anfingen als ich unter kde-3..... irgendwann mal dieses USENET-Binary-Tool installieren mußte aus irgend einer Alpha-Reihe, und immer alles schön geblockt war.

Seit dem habe ich den Salat.

Du ich probiere eben sehr viele Software aus, auch manchmal Sachen die mit Keyword=* geblockt sind, und manche davon funktionieren sogar erstaunlich gut, nur Portage vergißt anscheinen davon häufiger mal davon upzudaten oder wie ich feststellte sind sie garnichtmehr in Portage überhaupt aufgeführt, aber sie gelten als Blocker, und ein unmerge geht auch nicht mehr da das Sys die nicht mehr kennt.  :Wink: 

Manchmal kompiliere ich Anwendungen einfach auch selbst einfach mal so, da sie nicht in Portage vorhanden sind. Oder ich habe mir den Seamonkey aus dem Portage geschnappt und mal etwas mit speziellen Flags getunt, da Standart nicht immer das beste ist. In meinem Seamonkey mußte ich für ein paar Dinge das Paket wieder neu tar/zippen und Portage einfach mal unterjubeln. Ich liebe meinen Seamonkey dafür, so einen Flinken schlanken hat sonst sicher keiner.

Rofl, lol..

==============================================

emerge --depclean

*** WARNING ***  

...

...

Calculating dependencies... done!

Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

the following required packages not being installed:

~app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.0 required by app-emulation/qemu-0.9.0

=dev-java/java-sdk-docs-1.4.2* required by dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r12

kde-base/konqueror required by net-misc/smb4k-0.8.2

kde-base/kdesu required by sys-apps/qtparted-0.4.5 app-cdr/k3b-1.0.1

=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0* required by virtual/jdk-1.5.0 virtual/jre-1.5.0

Have you forgotten to run `emerge --update --newuse --deep world` prior to

depclean?  It may be necessary to manually uninstall packages that no longer

exist in the portage tree since it may not be possible to satisfy their

dependencies.  Also, be aware of the --with-bdeps option that is documented

in `man emerge`.

==============================================

Soviel mal zu deepclean, welches ich nun zum erstenmal überhaupt auf dem Rechner gestartet habe.

Ich löse jetzt erstmal von Hand auf, aber da scheinen meine Blocker schon zu sein: smb4k + k3b + qtparted, dann follgt dem k3b das app-cdr/k9copy und dem qtparted das parted.  :Wink: 

Und diesmal werde ich jedes KDE-Paket einzeln installieren und werde mit kdm anfangen welches ja ein paar Abhängigkeiten nachzieht, dann hoffe ich auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.  :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Wenn Du jetzt also sicher bist, das alles von KDE entfernt wurde (kontrollier mal in /var/db/pkg/kde-base/*), zeigt Dir ein emerge -pv kde-meta, was es alles gibt; und aus diesen Paketen kannst Du Dir dann rauspicken, was Du gerne hättest. Oder halt emerge -pv kde, wenn's doch die "großen" Pakete sein sollen.
> 
> Und zum Abschluß:
> ...

 

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/

^^ Zwei Pakete hatte --depclean doch noch vergessen: kdelibs-3.5.5-r10 und kdebase-pam-6.

```
equery b $(which kmenuedit)

which: no kmenuedit in (/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin)

List all packages owning a particular set of files

Note: Normally, only one package will own a file. If multiple packages own the same file, it usually consitutes a problem, and should be reported.

Syntax:

  belongs <local-opts> filename

<local-opts> is either of:

  -c, --category cat - only search in category cat

  -f, --full-regex   - supplied query is a regex

  -e, --earlyout     - stop when first match is found

  -n, --name-only    - don't print the version.
```

 :Shocked:  kmenuedit gibt es wohl garnicht. Aber ich habe KDE ja auch schon deinstalliert. 

(Daumen drück das kmenuedit diesmal dabei ist.)

----------

## franzf

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

>  *psyqil wrote:*   ...Und zum Abschluß:
> 
> ```
> $ equery b $(which kmenuedit )
> 
> ...

 

ALSO kmenuedit gibt es, und gab es bei mir auch schon immer...

Wenn es dir was bringt:

split: 

```
emerge kmenuedit
```

monolithisch: 

```
emerge kdebase
```

```
 $ eix kmenuedit

[I] kde-base/kmenuedit

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5 (~)3.5.6

        {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility xinerama}

     Installed versions:  3.5.6(3.5)(12:47:26 26.02.2007)(-arts -debug -elibc_FreeBSD kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE menu editor
```

Wie unschwer zu erkennen ist, verwende ich split-testing, allerdings gibts kmenuedit auch als 3.5.5  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## UTgamer

Super franzf,

da hätte ich garnicht erneut deinstallieren brauchen. weil bei "emerge kde" war es einfach nicht dabei, ich hätte es nur mit "emerge =..." nachinstallieren brauchen.  :Wink: 

Aber jetzt kriegt auch Portage ein sauberes KDE vorgesetz, nur meine Nerven mit der Neukompilierung liegen am Boden.

Thx.

PS:

In den Paketen für KDE-3.5.6 wird überall die Abhängigkeit zu "net-misc/mDNSResponder-98" eingeflechtet. Ansich für Newbies nicht schlecht, nur wenn das Wörtchen "aber" nicht wäre.

Falls es jemanden interressieren sollte, dieser Artikel beschreibt die Sache auch für die nicht technisierten recht verständlich:

http://www.linux-magazin.de/heft_abo/ausgaben/2006/03/null_arbeit/(kategorie)/0

Hier ein Zitat daraus, welches ich auch an aktuelleren Stellen nachgeblättert habe und weiterhin so stimmt:

 *Quote:*   

> Sicherheit von MDNS
> 
> Ähnlich wie DHCP ist MDNS ausschließlich für lokale Netzwerke gedacht und explizit nicht fürs Internet. Es besitzt keinerlei Sicherheitsvorkehrungen, alle MDNS-Teilnehmer müssen sich gegenseitig vertrauen. Sie verwalten den Namensraum ».local.« gemeinsam und kooperativ. Erweist sich eine Station als Störenfried oder dringen Angreifer ins lokale Netz ein, ist es für sie einfach, MDNS zu missbrauchen. Sie könnten bereits registrierte Dienste durch eigene unter dem gleichen Namen ersetzen und so etwa den Druckverkehr auf einen Server im Internet umlenken. Auch die bloße Kenntnis der internen Infrastruktur ist schon gefährlich.
> 
> Um das Risiko zu vermindern, sendet Avahi auf Netzwerkschnittstellen, die ins Internet führen könnten, keinen MDNS-Verkehr. Trotzdem ist es zu empfehlen, zentrale Firewalls so zu konfigurieren, dass sie den UDP-Port 5353 in beiden Richtungen sperren.
> ...

 

Des weiteren häufen sich diese ARP-Spoofing-Angriffe hinter Routern, die auch meine externe Firewall mitloggt, aber leider nicht unterbinden kann:

Angriff von innen  (Heise Artikel, und bitte ganz lesen wenn nicht vom Fach und hierauf antworten möchte.)

Ich wäre beim nächsten ARP-request-Angriff vollkommen schutzlos ausgeliefert. Solche Angriffe tauchen bei mir rund 2 * die Woche auf.

Sorry, A) brauche ich den Quatsch nicht, und B) kann mich meine ext. Firewall (sie ist nicht die Teuerste) davor schützen, sie logt ARP Requests von außen nur mit der IP mit, der Schutz ist aber 0.

Also ohne mich, und sollten alle KDE-Versionen oberhalb 3.5.5 nicht mehr ohne funktionieren, dann werde ich KDE irgendwann deinstallieren müßen und drauf verzichten, nutze ja jetzt auch überwiegend Fluxbox.  :Wink:  Meinen letzten ARP-Spoofing-Angriff auf mich konnte ich mal life mitverfolgen, er ging über 40 Minuten und kam von einem BBC-Rechner aus London. Ich bin bedient.

Zitat aus dem Heise-Artikel:

 *Quote:*   

> Know-how
> 
> Schutz im LAN
> 
> Wie gut man sich der ARP-Spoofing-Angriffe erwehren kann, hängt davon ab, wie früh Abwehrmaßnahmen ansetzen. Am wirksamsten ist es, bereits die Adress-Manipulation zu unterbinden. Eine einfache Möglichkeit PCs gegen ARP-Spoofing resistent zu machen, ist die Verwendung statischer ARP-Einträge (arp –s ). Dies bedeutet aber, dass alle IP-Adressen mit den dazugehörigen MAC-Adressen von Kommunikationspartnern innerhalb einer Broadcast-Domain in den ARP-Cache eingetragen werden müssen. Das ist mit hohem administrativen Aufwand verbunden und in lokalen Netzen mit DHCP kaum möglich. Als Kompromiss kann der Netzadmin zumindest die MAC-Adresse des Standard-Gateways fest eintragen. Unter Windows sind statische ARP-Einträge leider erst ab XP möglich. Bei allen Versionen davor werden die Einträge zwar als statisch angezeigt, sie lassen sich aber trotzdem überschreiben.

 Dieser Schutz ist leider Kontraproduktiv zu net-misc/mDNSResponder-98.

Der Bundestrojaner läßt grüßen.   :Confused: 

----------

## Ampheus

Brauchst du avahi unbedingt? Ansonsten hätte auch ein 

```
-avahi
```

in deiner make.conf das Problem gelöst....

Damit wird das besagte tool nämlich nicht installiert.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Brauchst du avahi unbedingt? Ansonsten hätte auch ein 
> 
> ```
> -avahi
> ```
> ...

 

Nein ich brauche avahi überhaupt nicht, ich habe auch einen Bugreport geöffnet gehabt, weil ich habe -avahi und -zeroconf sowohl in die make.conf als auch -zeroconf in die Local useflags gesetzt.

Das Feature -zeroconf ist von Gentoo gewollt, mein Bugreport wurde ignoriert. also bleibt nur noch das deinstallieren von KDE-3.5.6.

avahi oder nun auch KDE-3.5.6 benötigen zeroconf um funktionieren zu können. Zeroconf ist aber das große Sicherheitsloch.

----------

## Carlo

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Du ich probiere eben sehr viele Software aus, auch manchmal Sachen die mit Keyword=* geblockt sind, und manche davon funktionieren sogar erstaunlich gut, nur Portage vergißt anscheinen davon häufiger mal davon upzudaten oder wie ich feststellte sind sie garnichtmehr in Portage überhaupt aufgeführt, aber sie gelten als Blocker, und ein unmerge geht auch nicht mehr da das Sys die nicht mehr kennt. 

 

Dein Problem läßt eher auf mangelndes Verständnis von Portage schließen. Dokumentation ist ja genug vorhanden... Portage fehlen immer noch eine ganze Reihe Features (wie z.B. echte Sets, damit emerge -C kde auch wirklich KDE installiert), die wirklichen haarsträubenden Bugs dürften aber gefixt sein.

Bezüglich der service discovery Funktionalität: Wenn du dich schlau gemacht hättest oder zumindest die Postinstall-Informationen lesen würdest, wüßtest du, daß die diese brach liegt, solange du dein System nicht entsprechend konfigurierst und den Daemon startest. Dein Gezeter ist also für /dev/null.

----------

## UTgamer

@ Carlo, die Postinstallnotiz, jaja die gibt es und die lese ich auch so gut wie immer.

Nun, bevor die Postinstallnotiz kommt muß man das Paket auch installiert haben.

Wenn ich aber sehe:

emerge world -p

...

mdnsresponder

kde-base/...

...

dann installiere ich diese Anwendung doch garnicht erst, somit kann ich die Postinstallnotiz auch nicht erhalten. 

Nun dann gehe ich normalerweise auf die Suche, im weekly newsletter, im Forum fand ich nichts nur extern.

Meine Denkweise zunächst, vielleicht bin ich ja wirklich allein damit :

mdnsresponder = zeroconf = Lücke = unkontrollierbar = blocken = KDE unbrauchbar = evtl. warnen.

(Ich war Novelladmin und im Sicherheitsbereich [Banken/Versicherungen und Flughäfen], dort bin ich auf ein überzogenes Sicherheitsdenken trainiert worden.)

Als gezetter mag es vielleicht hier ankommen, aber doch nur weil ich erst garnicht zum Postinstall hinkomme. Zudem habe ich auch gesagt das andere Distries es längst in den KDE integriert haben, nichts ist besser als Gentoo.  :Wink: 

Ich brauche dann auch mit anderen nicht über mögl. Netzwerklücken hier weiter diskutieren. Ich wollte diesen Punkt hier auch erst garnicht ansprechen.

Um nicht ganz auf zukünftige KDE-Anwendungen verzichten zu müßen, werde ich meiner eigenen Sicherheit wegen mir selbst ein Script schreiben, welches die fertig installierten mdnsresponder-Binaries einfach mit 0 Bytedateien überschreibt und dauerhaft in cron verankern, dann bekomme ich auch die Postinstallnotiz. (Im Heiseforum bin ich dagegen fleißig an der Bundestrojanerdiskussion beteilgt, die auch hier einen eigenen Thread hat). 

Die Sicherheit ist dann wieder dauerhaft hergestellt.  :Wink: 

----------

## tgurr

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> avahi oder nun auch KDE-3.5.6 benötigen zeroconf um funktionieren zu können. Zeroconf ist aber das große Sicherheitsloch.

 

Schonmal avahi oder mDNSResponder in die /etc/portage/profile/package.provided gepackt und kdelibs probiert zu emergen? Mir fällt spontan kein KDE Programm ein was diese Abhängigkeit unbedingt benötigt, wäre mal ein Versuch wert.

----------

## Carlo

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> (Ich war Novelladmin und im Sicherheitsbereich [Banken/Versicherungen und Flughäfen], dort bin ich auf ein überzogenes Sicherheitsdenken trainiert worden.)

 

Dann solltest du eigentlich wissen, daß Dienste nie automatisch gestartet werden...

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Zudem habe ich auch gesagt das andere Distries es längst in den KDE integriert haben

 

Es ist nicht so sehr eine Frage des integriert habens, sondern daß Teile von KDE ohne leider nicht mal kompilieren.

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Um nicht ganz auf zukünftige KDE-Anwendungen verzichten zu müßen, werde ich meiner eigenen Sicherheit wegen mir selbst ein Script schreiben, welches die fertig installierten mdnsresponder-Binaries einfach mit 0 Bytedateien überschreibt und dauerhaft in cron verankern

 

Ehrlich gesagt bleibt mir da der Mund offen stehen... Ohne laufenden Daemon erfolgen keine DNS-SD Abfragen und wenn jemand den Daemon starten kann, ist er eh schon root. Deine angekündigten Bemühungen ergeben allenfalls Sinn, falls du selbst den Dienst nutzen willst, aber nur bestimmte Anwendungen ihn nutzen sollen.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> Schonmal avahi oder mDNSResponder in die /etc/portage/profile/package.provided gepackt und kdelibs probiert zu emergen? Mir fällt spontan kein KDE Programm ein was diese Abhängigkeit unbedingt benötigt, wäre mal ein Versuch wert.

 

Danke für den Tip, habe gerade downgegraded, beim nächsten Update probiere ich es mal.  :Smile: 

@ Carlo: "Dann solltest du eigentlich wissen, daß Dienste nie automatisch gestartet werden..."

a) Bundestrojaner: Geht was – was geht (Heise Forum) S.3 "Der weisse Spion"

b) BKA-Präsident: Online-Durchsuchung klappt ohne Schadsoftware

Ich wohne in NRW, hier wird das seit längerem bereits gemacht, es ist im Landesgesetz bereits integriert.

zu b)

 *Quote:*   

> Es handle sich bei den geplanten Programmen zu den umstrittenen Online-Durchsuchungen nicht um "Schadsoftware", erklärte Ziercke während des Fachgesprächs der Grünen. Eingesetzt würden "keine Bundestrojaner", also keine Applikationen, durch die sich Daten löschen oder verändern lassen würden.

  *Quote:*   

> So habe die zumindest theoretisch inzwischen klarer umrissene Software eine "Steuerungskomponente", um sie nach der von einem Richter freigegebenen Einsatzzeit wieder abzuschalten.

   *Quote:*   

> Es würden natürlich auch "nur bestimmte, identifizierte Dateien übertragen", nicht der komplette Inhalt von 300-Gigabyte-Festplatten.

 

Es ist eine Trojaner-Software auf dem Client (wie sie dahin kommt ist noch offen), die womöglich nur auf einem Port lauscht, über ARP-Spoofing kann der Dienst aktiviert oder deaktiviert werden. Laut Text a) funktioniert die Überwachungssoftware sowohl auf Windows als auch auf Linux. Zeroconf ist auch auf beiden (seit Windows XP) installiert. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das zeroconf als Vermittler funktioniert, mal eben horchen was das Netzwerk anbieten kann, es wird von dem Trojaner an oder abgeschaltet, und darum möchte ich es erst garnicht auf der Platte haben. Gut die Trojasoft könnte auch anders funktionieren.

Dann gibt es noch diese Theorie:

Es steht in Text a), die Software würde ab Kernel 2.4 funktionieren. Zusammen mit dieser Notiz Rootkits in PCI-Karten bei Heise wäre zeroconf unschuldig, aber die Hersteller weltweit würden sich sicher nicht ins Handwerk fuschen lassen, eher unwahrscheinlich.

Nun, nennt mich paranoid oder realistisch.  :Wink: 

Aber dafür haben wir ja das Diskussionsboard.

 *Carlo' wrote:*   

> Es ist nicht so sehr eine Frage des integriert habens, sondern daß Teile von KDE ohne leider nicht mal kompilieren.

 

Hm, ich habe die 3 Teile aus 3.5.6 mit -nodep sauber kompilieren können. (Habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?)

Starten kann den Dienst wahrscheinlich auch ein/der (BKA-/Bundes-/NSA/CIA/Mosad/Sicherheitsdienstaussteiger (ehemalige)/...) Trojaner, wer weiß wer das Ding noch alles nutzt, oder einen ähnlichen Trojaner.

[Edit]

Ich glaube ich habe mich auch etwas zu weit reingesteigert, einige Punkte die Carlo angesprochen hat sollte ich mir auch nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. 

Eine Lösung für mein Unbehagen habe ich aber noch nicht. Auf KDE insgesammt verzichen, oder den Dienst aus den Runleveln einfach entfernen ist nur die halbe Miete; die Bins überschreiben? Ich weiß es einfach noch nicht. Sicherheit vor Usability wie kriege ichs am besten für mein Wohlbehagen gedeichselt.

----------

## tgurr

Diskutieren kann man meiner Meinung nach nur mit Fakten und bis nicht einer so ein Ding mal in freier Wildbahn gesehen und eindeutig indentifiziert hat ist das doch alles nur Spekulation. 

<ironie>

Morgen ist zeroconf vielleicht noch für den Golfkrieg verantwortlich?

</ironie>

----------

## Carlo

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Ich glaube ich habe mich auch etwas zu weit reingesteigert

 

Da stimme ich dir mal zu. Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Ein Dienst der nicht läuft, kann nicht angegriffen werden. Und die vielversprechenderen Angriffsvektoren wären eh ganz andere. Das fängt beim Browser an und hört beim Netzwerkstack auf.

Abseits davon dient die "Bundestrojaner-Debatte" nur als Futter für die Presse und für's Volk. Die wesentlichen Punkte die momentan passieren sind die Zusammenlegung und Schaffung neuer Datenbestände, erleichterter Zugriff auf dieselben durch Polizei und Geheimdienste, die schleichende Erweiterung der Ermittlungsbefugnisse (neuerdings soll gegen die Ein-Mann-Terrorzelle entsprechend präventiv vorgegangen werden können, der völlig überzogene und imho nicht zu rechtfertigende Zugriff der 1000 Mann Armada gegen die Linke in Vorbereitung auf den G8-Gipfel spricht auch Bände), etc. pp. - kurz gesagt der politische Wille die "Sicherheit" über die Freiheit zu stellen und einen Polizeistaat zu schaffen. DAS ist ein Problem.

edit:

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Hm, ich habe die 3 Teile aus 3.5.6 mit -nodep sauber kompilieren können. (Habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?)

 

Das Problem sind die - leider wohl noch länger - fehlenden use dependencies. Wenn du kdelibs ohne zeroconf Bibliothek baust, andere davon abhängige Teile von KDE aber mit, dann machen diese die Grätsche.

----------

